

As Startups Produce More Data, the Search for Data Scientists Grows Frantic - Thrymr
http://www.pehub.com/185318/as-companies-produce-more-data-search-data-scientists-grows-frantic/

======
nolite
What skills should one master to get good at startup data science, assuming a
phd in physics?

~~~
rdouble
Tableau and Excel if you want the cushy job making models and graphs and
presenting the results in meetings.

Hadoop/Pig/Java/Unix if you want the terrible job actually dealing with the
data and associated infrastructure.

